# Navy or Airforce?



## emtCourt31 (Mar 7, 2010)

Some of you may know my ultimate goal is to become a flight medic. Currently I'm working as an EMT-B gaining hours for paramedic school. Recently I've been checking out the Navy and the Air Force. But which one is better? I don't know much about either so any feedback would be helpful.

I know I'm going to receive some bias opinions but that's ok. I've heard that if you go into a recruiting office that they try and get you to sign on the dotted line. I've requested information online but that's about it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 7, 2010)

you might want to move this to the military section.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 7, 2010)

Thread moved to Military/Tactical/Wilderness  EMS.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 7, 2010)

*Usaf usaf usaf*

However, I think closest to a civilian flight medic would be a "PJ" aerospcae rescueman, which also includes incredible physical fitness, combat arms, HALO jumps, jumping into water, as well as the medical aspect.
USAF air evac is fixed-wing usually.

Maybe Army MEDEVAC?


----------



## emtCourt31 (Mar 7, 2010)

ah DUH It's been awhile since I've been on here. Totally forgot about that.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 7, 2010)

*Also, how about Coast Guard?*

They have choppers, Hercs, and boats and ships.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 7, 2010)

I do not believe females are allowed to be a PJ. I know at least in the army they can not serve in any combat MOS. However a female could be a regular medic on a medavac chopper I think.


----------



## Nick647 (Mar 7, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, would that be 68 Whiskey as in a medic in a chopper?  If not, then what would it be?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah to my knowledge they are 68W. I am not sure what else they use, maybe nurses to. The only times I interacted with the medical chopper was from the ground as a grunt if someone was hurt and on the radio.
Even the coast guard rescue swimmers and crew are only trained to the EMT-B from what I understand. PJ, 18D, and other spec ops medics are the only ones trained to full Paramedic level and above as far as I know.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 8, 2010)

emtCourt31 said:


> I know I'm going to receive some bias opinions but that's ok. I've heard that if you go into a recruiting office that they try and get you to sign on the dotted line. I've requested information online but that's about it.


 
Go and speak to a recruiter; no one can make you sign anything, and there are many, many steps to complete before a commitment is required. Each service has it's benefits and pitfalls, but if you're considering a military option, you won't get the information you need from online military sources or even EMTLife.com. Make an appointment and sit down for a face to face chat. Tell them what you want, and ask them what they offer to help you in achieving your goals. They'll want you to take the ASVAB (Armed Services Vocational Aptitude Battery) Test; talk to all the services first, then decide about the test as a next step. Best of luck!


----------



## Nick647 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah I figured.  I find that weird USCG Rescue Swimmers are only trained as basics.  For the job they have, they should have a Paramedic cert.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 8, 2010)

*Coasties are littoral and riverine/lake, PJ's are sometimes blue water.*

PJ's can have much longer response times and battle/ejection/crash injuries to treat.

Well, if females don't start challenging PJ, they won't ever get in. Need to be very physically fit and powerful and mentally tough.

I didn't run with 'em, I gave 'em their shots and helped do their physicals while supporting _their_ support.


----------



## Dreadnought (Mar 10, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> PJ's can have much longer response times and battle/ejection/crash injuries to treat.




Right.  PJs either embed with high-level special operations units or perform CSAR (combat search and rescue operations) for possible downed aircraft, also doubling as a CASEVAC if need be (not MEDEVAC because as per international law, a "MEDEVAC" unit has no armaments.) And more. In addition to their stateside duties.

You can't be a PJ though, because you are a female.  You also can't be an Army Combat Medic (68W) because you are a female.

I think your best bet is to look for other sources, as in military forums on the internet, or talk to a recruiter once you know what you want and can't be coerced by their BS.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Dread I understand she can't be a female 68W inbeded with the 11B infantry, but to my knowledge she can be a 68W medic or even a Nurse on a medevac chopper, thats a non combat support role if I am correct?


----------



## Sixteenfire (Mar 10, 2010)

If you do go the army route when you fill out your contract make sure it includes F6 school which is the skill identifier for Flight Medic in the army.

And you can be female and a 68W.


----------



## Dreadnought (Mar 10, 2010)

schulz said:


> Hey Dread I understand she can't be a female 68W inbeded with the 11B infantry, but to my knowledge she can be a 68W medic or even a Nurse on a medevac chopper, thats a non combat support role if I am correct?



As far as I know that's correct.  I should have clarified that I was referring to the "combat medic" operational capacity under 68W, not 68W as an entire MOS.


----------



## Afflixion (Mar 11, 2010)

A female can be a 68W though as was stated they can not be with a combat arms unit (i.e. infantry, field artillery, cav, etc) what you are looking for if you were to go army would be a 68W with the F1 ASI (additional skill identifier) they are specifically flight medics. It is possible to be on a medevac bird without having a F1 but it's rare. On a similar note if you do plan on going into the Army as a flight medic be prepared to be a crew chief 90% of the time and a medic 10% of the time, as all flight medics are crew chiefs as well. In other words you are responsible for the maintaining the bird as well as personnel who will no doubt be hitching a ride.

The reasoning why military medics are only certified as basics fresh out of training is simply due to class room hours that the NREMT requires in reality military medics *are supposed* to be trained somewhere in between an intermediate and a paramedic. i say supposed t, because different services teach things differently and hell different instructors will teach things differently so sometimes you end up with real high speed medics right outta training and some you would trust a CLS person before them.

Now I am biased but I would recommend the Army if you want to get a foothold in the civilian flight medic world. As you can specifically requst that you have the F1 school put in your enlistment contract and if you have that ASI you will more likely than not be working with dustoff as they never have enough flight medics.

On a side note, if what i heard on the grapevine is true a army medic and naval FMF Corpsman can challenge the NREMT-P exam after a year combat experience if that is entirely true I am not sure, like I said just a rumor floating  around, and if it is true you may want to study your *** off for a few months before even thinking of challenging.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 11, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> A female can be a 68W though as was stated they can not be with a combat arms unit (i.e. infantry, field artillery, cav, etc) what you are looking for if you were to go army would be a 68W with the F1 ASI (additional skill identifier) they are specifically flight medics. It is possible to be on a medevac bird without having a F1 but it's rare. On a similar note if you do plan on going into the Army as a flight medic be prepared to be a crew chief 90% of the time and a medic 10% of the time, as all flight medics are crew chiefs as well. In other words you are responsible for the maintaining the bird as well as personnel who will no doubt be hitching a ride.
> 
> The reasoning why military medics are only certified as basics fresh out of training is simply due to class room hours that the NREMT requires in reality military medics *are supposed* to be trained somewhere in between an intermediate and a paramedic. i say supposed t, because different services teach things differently and hell different instructors will teach things differently so sometimes you end up with real high speed medics right outta training and some you would trust a CLS person before them.
> 
> ...



My brother in law is an FMF corpsman with combat time, he asked about challenging the P exam and was told no. They said to get a P card he would have to be a SEAL corpsman, a Recon corpsman, and there was a possibility of getting the school if you're a helo medic off a ship.


----------



## Afflixion (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah, I see. Well I have a W1 identifier so that may be why I was hearing all the rumors. Who knows, just what I heard I'll poke my nose around a bit and find out some more information on it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 12, 2010)

Only some SOCOM/ spec ops medics are trained to a EMT-P level that I am aware of. Your average combat medic maybe a whiz at PHTLS and trauma.... but they have close to no training or hours in anything as a NREMT-P. Most of our meds are cardiac, then ad 12 leads to the picture, OBGYN, "Medical" such as Diabetics, COPD, CHF, the list will go on and on. I think it is the military's fault for not giving them enough training and hours in subjects other than trauma so they can come out of it with there P's or atleast there I's. 



Afflixion said:


> A female can be a 68W though as was stated they can not be with a combat arms unit (i.e. infantry, field artillery, cav, etc) what you are looking for if you were to go army would be a 68W with the F1 ASI (additional skill identifier) they are specifically flight medics. It is possible to be on a medevac bird without having a F1 but it's rare. On a similar note if you do plan on going into the Army as a flight medic be prepared to be a crew chief 90% of the time and a medic 10% of the time, as all flight medics are crew chiefs as well. In other words you are responsible for the maintaining the bird as well as personnel who will no doubt be hitching a ride.
> 
> The reasoning why military medics are only certified as basics fresh out of training is simply due to class room hours that the NREMT requires in reality military medics *are supposed* to be trained somewhere in between an intermediate and a paramedic. i say supposed t, because different services teach things differently and hell different instructors will teach things differently so sometimes you end up with real high speed medics right outta training and some you would trust a CLS person before them.
> 
> ...


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 12, 2010)

*Three-tap*

1. Historically even though they may use civilian materials, mil medic training is to their own internal standards, contact you local EMS at state level or NREMT to see about reciprocity from their certificate to civilian one. ALWAYS keep your eye on civilian cross-applications!

2. Contact civilian "lifeflight" companies and find out what they are looking for. You might even find yourself in touch with someone who's been there and done that.
3. Look for specialized websites, talk to Army reserve medevac units, get into the loop.


----------

